# Kenmore Power Miser 80



## Chaput87 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Kenmore Power Miser 80 (867768020)  which I have already serviced myself a few times, but I am having trouble locating a part that Is starting to go bad.

It's the transformer that the vacumme switch, ignition system, and exhaust blower fan plug into.

I noticed when my furnace wasn't working so I went downstairs to the transformer humming and "stuck".  It would not initialize the exhaust blower, which will not allow the furnace to start.

After cycling the furnace and whapping it a couple times, it works again.  However, it did have to be whacked a couple extra times before it kept working and i'm not sure how much longer it will last.

The serial number I found on it was 882298 1003   OR   H0607026HW (both are on it)  and it it a Honeywell product.

I was not able to find a replacement anywhere on the web.

Suggestions?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you looking for an electrical transformer?

look here:  www.grainger.com


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 28, 2008)

Transformer or contactor? Contactors will humm and stick... Not familiar with a transformer sticking..? If it's a contactor you should be able to get voltage values right on the part and replace it with a universal part.


----------



## Chaput87 (Nov 18, 2008)

well....it only hummed once...when it was stuck.  Other than that it clicks.  It seems to be working ok now...it hadn't been used for a while.


----------



## Chaput87 (Dec 14, 2012)

I ended up putting a new gas valve on it and a new board as well 2 years ago that kept this thing running till just shy of 2013.  

R.I.P Kenmore Power Miser 80.  You lasted for 28 years.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 15, 2012)

Chaput87 said:


> R.I.P Kenmore Power Miser 80.  You lasted for 28 years.


IIRC, with an average life of 24 years, a standard deviation of 3 years and max life of 80 years, your unit outlasted just over 85% of the units 'born' on the same day as yours.

My '82 Bryant is still kicking but the last troubleshooting and repair took me seven hours in two sessions.  
Replaced the blower motor and found a corroded connection on the controller board that "measured" 60 megohms.


----------



## danheidt (May 4, 2018)

Yikes. Mine is pushing 32 years... It just recently stopped coming on at all. I replaced the blower in the fall and it worked fine all winter. Now that it’s starting to get warm, it won’t start (and consequently the A/C won’t either). There is current all through it (so says my hot stick), but not starting... I ran a brand new line from the breaker box too, just in case it was a bad neutral or something... Maybe this is the curtain call for the old Power Miser.


----------



## kok328 (May 8, 2018)

danheidt said:


> Yikes. Mine is pushing 32 years... It just recently stopped coming on at all. I replaced the blower in the fall and it worked fine all winter. Now that it’s starting to get warm, it won’t start (and consequently the A/C won’t either). There is current all through it (so says my hot stick), but not starting... I ran a brand new line from the breaker box too, just in case it was a bad neutral or something... Maybe this is the curtain call for the old Power Miser.



Throw the "hot stick" in the trash and use a volt/ohm meter and I bet you'll get different results.
Not sure why you would run a new circuit when it shows power to the unit but, post back your volt/ohm meter results from troubleshooting it from step 1.


----------



## WyrTwister (May 9, 2018)

Check the 24 VAC circuit to and from the Tstat .

Wyr
God bless


----------

